# How to transfer funds from Pakistan to my Australian Bank account



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi All,
I want to open a bank account in NAB Australia Bank before I move there. I know we can open an account and can deposit money into this account from overseas. However, I don't know what is the procedure to deposit money into my account from Pakistan. If someone has already done this before, please let me know which banks offer this facility and which one is more affordable than others, in terms of exchange rates and transaction fees.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cyima (May 31, 2013)

I would say get dollar account with citibank and then transfer the money to NAB... you might need to balance the conversion cost but i guess comparable to other options .. this one is easier...


----------



## armaanz (May 30, 2013)

why dont you take a credit card with you. get your cash from AUS & someone from your family will pay the credit card bill in Pakistan till you reach & open a bank account there??


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

armaanz said:


> why dont you take a credit card with you. get your cash from AUS & someone from your family will pay the credit card bill in Pakistan till you reach & open a bank account there??


Hi ; 
Although i don't have any expereince with regards to transactions from pakistan but i can share following things whcih may help you ... 
1- Last month i was in Sydney and opened my bank account in NAB. its fairly simple process , go to Personal Banking - insurance, loans, accounts, credit cards - NAB and open your account online. you can transfer your funds to this bank account and later once you reach in Australia , you can visit any nearest NAB branch for identification and can activate your bank account. its about 10 mints process , you can access you account and money on same day and can withdraw cash from the counter same day with your passport.. your ATM card will be delivered to you within 1week time. 
You can take AUD $ 10,000 without declaring at airport or even more with a simple declaration so you can carry cash as per your requirement to survive for few days till the time your account gets activated etc 
2-taking a credit card and withdrawing cash from australia that card issued in Pakistan will cost you a lot more money in terms of withdrawal fees , interest , exchange differences... so i will not recommend this ... 
3- If you want to transfer , you can use a exchange company who can do a bank to bank transfer because they will give you good rate in comparison to any bank etc ... Here in UAE its easy and fastest way.. I am not sure about Pakistan.. 
I hope this will helpp 
if you have any further questions feel free to contact me


----------



## YasarAli (Jul 26, 2017)

In my opinions, you can use PayPal as your Payment Processor but it's clear that PayPal is not working in Pakistan so you will need exact US Bank Account in order to do your job.
for that purpose, I would highly suggest go for Payoneer US Bank Account.

Payoneer is free & is a low-cost payment processor that works across the world and even in those countries where PayPal is not supported.


----------

